# SHENZHEN | China Venture Capital Building A | 239m | 782ft | 52 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

深圳建设集团最新中标超高层







mp.weixin.qq.com














2020-08-05 by 摩天圳










2020-09-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

Shenzhens unstoppable


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

still lots of plots to fill in Qianhai


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-13 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-23 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-25 by HNCRS


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-28 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-26 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*SHENZHEN | Qianhai Fengtou Towers | 240 m | 787 ft | 52 fl | 80 m | 262 ft | 16 fl | U/C*






China Venture Capital Building A - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 19:*








深圳 · 欢乐港湾 · 湾区之光 by 176****9668 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

We have a thread









SHENZHEN | China Venture Capital Building A | 239m |...


https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/_11QOl1PTw3Wr0hxWz438A 2020-08-05 by 摩天圳 2020-09-05 by 摩天圳




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-20 by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 1









建设中的前海湾（蓝调时刻） by TLK on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> still lots of plots to fill in Qianhai


may God hear you, I dream a huge amount of buildings in Qianhai, I hope @A Chicagoan think the same


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> may God hear you, I dream a huge amount of buildings in Qianhai, I hope @A Chicagoan think the same


A reminder of early masterplans:



lowenmeister said:


> originally posted on gaoloumi by douwei321


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar, are you trying to kill me with heart atack?


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

KillerZavatar said:


> A reminder of early masterplans:


OMG it's like twice the size of Futian


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-13 by 摩天圳


----------

